# Thyroid Panel



## Moxie (Jan 25, 2010)

KalaMama said:


> Where do you get your thyroid panel? I have heard that Dodds is the best, but I also found that Michigan State has the OFA thyroid panel. http://animalhealth.msu.edu/Bin/Catalog.exe?Action=Test&Id=1629 Thoughts on which test, how often you test and any other info is helpful.


I am interested in this information too.It is my understanding that there is not necessarily "a better place" to have the test done,it is just that OFA only accepts certain labs who run the test. I have had my vet draw the blood,following OFA protocol,with their OFA form, and the blood is sent to Cornell lab for testing,one of their approved and recognized labs. OFA web site has a list of approved labs for this test.I don't think it matters "which one" of these labs do it or that it would make any difference. My understanding is the Reference Ranges and criteria is all the same. I would like any other opinions or knowledge of this from anyone who may know differently.


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

I do the same as Moxie. My vet draws the sample and sends to Michigan State along with my OFA application. Thyroid should be screened annually.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Tess said:


> I do the same as Moxie. My vet draws the sample and sends to Michigan State along with my OFA application. Thyroid should be screened annually.


The Michigan State one was the one I was looking at, but I was looking at the OFA application for the vet space. Does it have to be done by a vet?

It should be screened annually, okay. Do you have to resend it to OFA every year like CERF or do they just need the first screening?


----------



## Moxie (Jan 25, 2010)

KalaMama said:


> The Michigan State one was the one I was looking at, but I was looking at the OFA application for the vet space. Does it have to be done by a vet?
> 
> It should be screened annually, okay. Do you have to resend it to OFA every year like CERF or do they just need the first screening?


Yes,it all should be filled out by your vet(except the owner info/dog info part).
Yes,you have to resend it in each time like CERF.Not all breeders do it every year,IMO that's a bit much.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I am a little unfamiliar with this test, I am planning to get it because it is on the list with PCA, but what does it tell? Is it another way to test for Addison's? Is it a DNA marker test to see if she is a carrier for something, or is it just a yearly health test that shows that she is not having thyroid or thyroid related problems? Any help would be great thanks!


----------



## Moxie (Jan 25, 2010)

passion4poodles said:


> I am a little unfamiliar with this test, I am planning to get it because it is on the list with PCA, but what does it tell? Is it another way to test for Addison's? Is it a DNA marker test to see if she is a carrier for something, or is it just a yearly health test that shows that she is not having thyroid or thyroid related problems? Any help would be great thanks!


It is just a blood test to know and make sure your dogs Thyroid is fine and functioning normally.It has nothing to do with Addison's and is not a DNA test.
If your dog is just a pet,you could just have a routine Thyroid function panel as a baseline to confirm all is normal.If she is a breeding dog,they say to do it prior to any breeding every year.You have to follow specific lab and testing procedures if submitting to OFA.On there web site it will explain all and the approved labs it can ONLY be sent to.I personally do not feel it's necessary to do every year,but some breeders do it as such,if your dog has a Thyroid issue you "usually" know about it.


----------

